# 120g Filtration



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

I am picking up a 120g tank for Cichlids on the weekend an it comes with an Eheim 2217 which is rated for 158g. However, I'm also getting a used Eheim 2250 which is rated for 256g. I know there's no such thing as overfiltration but would it be silly to run both for the 120? Would the 2250 be good enough on it's own? I guess if I want to save money on media running the 2250 on it's own would make sense. Any input would be much appreciated.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

There is no media cost on 22 series filters. All you do is rinse a certain amount every X amount of time. The sponges wear out every 2 years or so... 

You're looking at approximately $5/year if you break it down.

The 2250 is a freaking monster the size of a shop vac if memory serves with a LOT of pressure so make sure to use lots of spray bar. Maybe link several together. 

The 2217 has a much more pedestrian flow rate. Both are excellent, though the 2217 is somewhat more destructible.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Pablo said:


> There is no media cost on 22 series filters. All you do is rinse a certain amount every X amount of time. The sponges wear out every 2 years or so...
> 
> You're looking at approximately $5/year if you break it down.
> 
> ...


Wow, I didn't know media on the 22 series filters are just reused. That definitely saves money! The 2250 comes with spray bar, overflow and skimmer. Not sure how long the spray bar is though.

So I guess running both for a 120g is a bit much?


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

gunnerx said:


> Wow, I didn't know media on the 22 series filters are just reused. That definitely saves money! The 2250 comes with spray bar, overflow and skimmer. Not sure how long the spray bar is though.
> 
> So I guess running both for a 120g is a bit much?


it depends what you've got in there and how you set the flow up.

If you're diffusing the flow off the 2250 you should be fine with both


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

I don't think the 2250 comes with Media so I will have to order that. The 2217 is currently being used on the tank so I will be using that first. I'm picking up the tank on Sunday afternoon and will most likely be up all night setting it up. I'll post pictures once it's set up.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

I just asked the seller and it does come with Media! Sweet!!! Money saved.


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

I ran a 2260 on a tank that size. That's the shopvac filter  If flow is a concern, you can dial it back with a valve on the output line. I'd run them both for redundancy, plus a cichlid tank will produce a fair amount waste.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Wow, a 2260. Ok, I don't feel as bad.  I guess I will be running both for sure. I will also have 2 submersible heaters and an inline heater running also.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

gunnerx said:


> Wow, a 2260. Ok, I don't feel as bad.  I guess I will be running both for sure. I will also have 2 submersible heaters and an inline heater running also.


3 heaters is bad. just run one.


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

For comparison purposes, I run a 2217 and 2229 on a 135 gallon tank as well as a Tunze Stream powerhead for additional flow. I only use 1 submersible 400 watt Hydor heater. With good water movement, there really is no need for more than one heater, ime.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Ahh, thanks for the heads up. I guess I'll be running just 1 heater.


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

1 or 2 heaters is fine.

With two, you can argue you get better heat distribution throughout the tank, and both heaters have to work less to keep a constant temp.

If one heater fails on, it will take longer for it to heat up and boil your tank water. If one heater fails off, the other heater can take the job.

But one heater will be sufficient. It's always good to keep a spare heater though.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

dekstr said:


> 1 or 2 heaters is fine.
> 
> With two, you can argue you get better heat distribution throughout the tank, and both heaters have to work less to keep a constant temp.
> 
> ...


One could also argue that two heaters often make for a slightly less stable temperature--- IME atleast.


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

How does it make it less stable? If each are at the same temperature then it would help keep the tanks heat distribution more stable imo b/c the water will loss heat at the surface and as it goes against the cooler glass unless your room temp is hotter than the tank itself. The only reason i can think of that would make 2 less stable than one would be if the heater malfunctions.


----------



## Morgan (Apr 15, 2008)

It shouldn't destabilize the temperature unless you're keeping both heaters right next to each other. As far as I understand physics, anyways.


----------



## t2lieu (Feb 26, 2008)

the physics is if you keep them seperate, and since flow isn't exactly constant throughout the tank you're gonna get a uneven distribution of heat transfer. thus hot and not as hot spots.

If you keep them together you could pretty much consider them one heat source. 

So one 400 watt heater vs 2 200 watt heater
if you place the both of them in a place with nice water current the 200 watt should effectively heat the tank up faster

considering both have more surface area to transfer the heat.


----------



## Morgan (Apr 15, 2008)

t2lieu said:


> the physics is if you keep them seperate, and since flow isn't exactly constant throughout the tank you're gonna get a uneven distribution of heat transfer. thus hot and not as hot spots.
> 
> If you keep them together you could pretty much consider them one heat source.
> 
> ...


My interpretation of it was that keeping them together would cause each's heat to mess with the other's internal thermostat.

However, keeping them apart is, as you said, a bad idea (I was super tired when I made that post, and still am) because flow from one might disturb the other. In any event, I'm too tired.

Thanks for correcting me - Woulda felt terrible if my advise had ruined someone's experience.


----------



## t2lieu (Feb 26, 2008)

actually considering what you just said
you might want to put just a bit of distance between them around an inch apart
i suppose? haha


----------

